# How many MPs being hired??



## kam_nejad (21 Sep 2009)

does anyone know how many MPs are being hired for the fiscal year?? How many candidates are accepted for each MPAC? Thankyou in advance!


----------



## aegishjalmar (22 Sep 2009)

kam_nejad said:
			
		

> does anyone know how many MPs are being hired for the fiscal year?? How many candidates are accepted for each MPAC? Thankyou in advance!



Don't know about the MPAC question, I think quite a few. But you also have to contend with the people who didn't make it for last MPAC as well. As far as MPs being hired, I was told that 15 positions exist in Toronto, but that is all I have heard so far. Any one else know specifics?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Sep 2009)

According to what I am looking at (the SIP), the intake for MPs for the 09/10 FY is 176 (150 external/CFRC, 26 In Service/remusters) and it is tagged as a Priority Occupation.

For the 2010/2011 FY (begins 01 Apr 10), the (projected) intake is going to be 153 (130 external/CFRC, 23 In Service/remusters).


----------



## dapaterson (22 Sep 2009)

Note that EITS' numbers are national, for Regular Force; I suspect aegishjalmar is referring to positions within the Reserve MP platoon in Toronto.


----------



## aegishjalmar (22 Sep 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Note that EITS' numbers are national, for Regular Force; I suspect aegishjalmar is referring to positions within the Reserve MP platoon in Toronto.



Not sure if it was specific to Reserve, I was told at my interview for my position of NCM MP in the Regular Forces.


----------



## kam_nejad (22 Sep 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> According to what I am looking at (the SIP), the intake for MPs for the 09/10 FY is 176 (150 external/CFRC, 26 In Service/remusters) and it is tagged as a Priority Occupation.
> 
> For the 2010/2011 FY (begins 01 Apr 10), the (projected) intake is going to be 153 (130 external/CFRC, 23 In Service/remusters).



Sorry but can you explain the difference between external and in service/remuster? Thanks!


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Sep 2009)

kam_nejad said:
			
		

> Sorry but can you explain the difference between external and in service/remuster? Thanks!



External would be _new_ applicants coming into the CF, in service/remuster would be personnel already in the CF but who want to change trades and have applied for or been offered MP.


----------



## RHC_2_MP (1 Oct 2009)

Just a little sidebar to this topic, but, what is the pace at the Academy in terms of course loading the 176 hires they're supposed to make this year?  I have personal knowledge that a recent graduate finished a course with only 13 Reg force MPs, and the vast majority of courses run 24 candidates.  So if my math is correct...that's a minimum of 7 courses in a FY to accomodate the hiring.  Do those numbers jive, or is the recruiting numbers out of whack with the Academy numbers?


----------



## George Wallace (1 Oct 2009)

Just a point.  Just because the course is geared for 24 students, there are limits set on courses being run, with a Max and Min number of students.  In this case there are one of numerous possibilites.  The course was run with only 13 students, or unlike the Provincial Education Systems, there were only 13 who passed out of 24.  The military is not like the Provincial Education Systems, in that there is not a 100% PASS rate on any of its courses.


----------



## FDO (1 Oct 2009)

I talked with the Reserve MP Recruiter laast week and was told, in Toronto they are currently looking to hire 4 MPs right now with a further 8 sometime after 01 Jan 2010


----------



## Super_wuman (3 Oct 2009)

Are you asking how many NCM or Reservists that get hired?

Becuase obvioulsy it all depends what base needs people right?

I know I am doing my MPAV October 6-8 but there was one this weekend from the 2-4 I believe. So I guess it just depends who passes the MPAC and BMQ and who actually pass CFMPA. I was told in the next 4 years that the Candian Forces are hiring like crazy, so I am sure MP's will be in the mix for that as well.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Oct 2009)

KeeKee,

ALL MPs are NCMs, regardless of what component they are in.  The forecasted number of a given trade that the CF hires #s is based on the SIP numbers.  It isn't drawn from "what base needs people", rather from a "how many people in trade X does the CF think it needs to hire for a certain fiscal year (FY) to maintain trade X at its' PML (Preferred Manning Level).

Good luck on your MPAC.


----------

